

Room to grow: a Twitter data center - stilist
http://engineering.twitter.com/2010/07/room-to-grow-twitter-data-center.html

======
houseabsolute
How do you suppose their power and cooling needs are "unique" (i.e. different
from any other company that has a datacenter)?

~~~
qq66
May be less circadian than a typical enterprise datacenter, due to Twitter's
global reach and continuous usage during waking hours.

~~~
hoop
I don't think that's it. Back when I was tracking tweets/sec on twitter's
streaming API (which is supposed to be proportional to their real traffic) the
pattern looked pretty circadian. Take a look:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/hoop2w1/4208393947/>

------
duck
No more failed whale? At least less of them anyhow. That seems like a big move
and a good one doing that earlier than later.

